# 2018 merry reaper sign up and discussion thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come and join us...this is a fun reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Giving a bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bump.......


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I really hope they pin these to the top soon. I'm sure that after this week more people will sign up. It's always so much fun!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I usually only do the big Reaper, but what the heck, I'm in for this!

I'm sure more will come in to the fold once the big day is over.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 3 official sign ups!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Make that 4 sign ups. I've done this before and it's fun. So I'm in


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Sweet, four sign-ups already! I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's lists.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am 5-woo hoo-need to revamp my list so I'll post it tomorrow and pm it to you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that the big day is done, come and keep the doldrums away and join the merry reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Where are all my reapers?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I’m definitely in. I just need to find time to work on a list.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I haven't done any reaps for awhile now but this is my favorite so I might just jump in. I'm going to be gone on vacation to Disney/Universal a large part of November so i'm only hesitant because I'm afraid I won't have time. If I could have a few days longer than the Dec 10th deadling....like the 14th maybe, then I might be able to swing it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sure...as long as I know the score, I can work with anything...life tends to get in the way.. That sounds like a fun time!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Come sign up, you know you want to come have fun with us


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I just posted my list! 

Yes, please, if anyone is on the fence please join us!

Want to beat the after-Halloween doldrums? Join the Christmas Reaper!

Want to beat the Christmas blues? Join the Christmas Reaper!

It really is good for whatever ails you! It's magic!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Of course I'm in! How else can I sneak snowmen into the house?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, Kloey..every year that makes me laugh! Where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I am in. Will work on list.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Very excited for this one!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm gonna join this one. Just have to make a list and send bethene my info. I will be gone to disney / universal when we get our victims, not sure I will be able to check and see who I have during that time. Hope I can in case the have something disney or harry potter on their list lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm gonna join this one. Just have to make a list and send bethene my info. I will be gone to disney / universal when we get our victims, not sure I will be able to check and see who I have during that time. Hope I can in case the have something disney or harry potter on their list lol


Omg you can be my reaper lol oh reaper chooser lol 
I am doing hairy potter tree this year 
Doing nightmare before christmas out side and living room
And love haunted mansion and posisen apple 
Lol and you can ship late so your not rushed 
Maybe the reaper gods will be in my favor lol 

I was going to sit out but i am in i will get a list going

Can i just sneak in your luggage and go with you lol


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in! 

now I have to come up with a list...

This will require some thought.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!!! More victims!!! ?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm in! I will PM my info shortly (dinner is almost done). This is such a fun group!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok official sign up


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm gonna join this one. Just have to make a list and send bethene my info. I will be gone to disney / universal when we get our victims, not sure I will be able to check and see who I have during that time. Hope I can in case the have something disney or harry potter on their list lol


no! do me! do me!! I LOVE Disney!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> no! do me! do me!! I LOVE Disney!!!!


You need to make a list WWW ! You never know who your reaper may be but I do know that they all need as much help as possible


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I officially signed up. Just have to post my list but info sent to bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 13!!!! Come join us!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok we'll make it 14. Have chores to do but will work on a list and get our info to Bethene this evening.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm in! I will PM my info shortly (dinner is almost done). This is such a fun group!


Of course this is a fun group, the best on the net!

Glad that you joined this one!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

oops sorry folks late night posting had me posting to the wrong thread fixing that now.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I just sent my info ♥♥


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 16!! Let's try for at least 20!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

20 would be wonderful! There is still 6 days to sign up. If anyone is sitting on the fence, please come play with us! It’s always so much fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on gang, let's only a few more days...let's get a last minute rush to sign up!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Only three more days to sign up. Then we get our victim!!! I can hardly wait!

Come on people, join us! This one is always so much fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost victim time whoot


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd like to point out that don't be afraid if you're not artsycraftsy, it's OK. Lots of folks do all store bought, some do half & half, some do all homemade, it runs the gamut.

So don't be intimidated if you're not a "maker", anything sent is always appreciated.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My hairy potter tree yes its all ready up


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm actually thinking of turning one of my cheap artificial pencil sized trees trees into a Halloween tree this year... was going to do it last year but got swamped working on putting together the after holiday club party.... not doing that this year that's now someone else's headache. I guess I'll get a couple of black spray cans of paint hit the tree with it and use the few Halloweenish ornaments I have Humm red LED's do you think?? I think the yellow ones I have might make it look like a bumblebee.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am matching reapers and victims! But until I have sent all names out you can still join. !


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> I am matching reapers and victims! But until I have sent all names out you can still join. !


Really?!?!!!!! Yeh!!! I am so excited to be getting my victim. You rock Bethene! I can hardly wait!

Now I am going to start checking every ten minutes until I get that magic message from Bethene!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Please folks, come join us. It’s not too late. I think you have until tomorrow night. All are welcome!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

No victim yet. Maybe today, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i got my victim and i have never had you as a victim let the fun start now whoot


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Definitely the red LED's.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Still not-so-patiently waiting for my victim. I am going into the city on Monday and want to plan my shopping depending on my victim's list. I can hardly wait for fate to bring us together dear victim!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Bethene has worked her special magic and I have my victim! I couldn’t be more pleased! My victim has a fantastic list and several ideas are already churning. Hmmm, there are so many possibilities.

Are Saki.Girl and I the only ones to have our victim? Would love to hear from others.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So excited to get my victim today!!!! Thank you once again Bethene! What a great list...now to start shopping!!!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

So I have a victim.............yes........its a good day.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Every one should have their victim...let me know if you don't!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY! Time to get started shopping &/or making!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found something at a thrift store that is so awesome for my victim. Something I have never seen before but was so excited to find . I wanted to do a happy dance right in the store.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I am so excited. I will be working on my Victims goodies this weekend. ♥


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> I found something at a thrift store that is so awesome for my victim. Something I have never seen before but was so excited to find . I wanted to do a happy dance right in the store.


Isn't that an amazing feeling Bethene! Score!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am going to the city on Monday. Just off Main street in the old part of town, there is an antique/ vintage shop that I love. They always get in lots of cool stuff. My victim's list will be going with me; I'm hoping to find something special.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

It is X-Pired!!! I found a small item perfect for my victim...in another thrift store..so had another giddy moment!!! ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've got some stuff with a few small things yet to get made, now to find a box big enough for it!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, found the box! It's a good thing it's "that time of year" & just got a bunch of Christmas gifts in various sized boxes.

Now to work on the "making" stuff.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

RCAIG, can hardly wait to see what is packed into that box. Sounds intriguing! I hope the lucky recipient takes lots of photos.

I’m looking for a box as well. I thought I had one the right size but turns how it will be too small. Sometimes finding an appropriate box is easier said than done.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had so many boxes in the house I had to put them out for recycling today instead of Sunday nite or Monday morning (when our recycling day is).

This may be the first Reaper I've done where I actually got stuff out early!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

me, too! i'm not a maker...i'm a shopper. And it's been such fun because my vic has the same tastes I have. I have it all packed and am going to the post office tomorrow anyway so I'll make it off!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have bought a couple this weekend i will get on it  
Bringing box home this week and fill it up haha doing it a bit diffrent lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

It's late but this is the first time I've been able to check the forum since I'm on vacay. Got my victim and I'm so excited to get started getting some things. Not sure if I'm gonna make anything due to time. I have a couple of ideas though.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

???


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I scored a bunch of goodies this weekend. I hope my Victim likes what I send.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim your box is packed and will ship out monday


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Someone should be reaped Monday


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow Saki .Girl and moonwitchkitty, you two are fast! Kudos! Cannot wait to see what special goodies your victims receive! 

I wanted to make something but won't have the time. My daughter and her family from Florida surprised me by coming in this past weekend; they will be staying for a couple of weeks. I haven't seen them in three years so am enjoying the visit. And then after the first of the month, it gets really hectic at work for a while. I may not be able to ship my victim's reap until close to the deadline.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Goodness reaps starting to arrive already. Heck I've just started. You over achievers have to stop it your making me look bad.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

holy smokes girls, how do you work so fast. I'm working at it, still sort of stalking cause I haven't found exactly what I wan't, have to face it that I probably won't.
I am always worried that my victim already has what I send , or at least some of it. No way to really know. 
Does anyone else stress about such things or do you just go with it ?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

wowsers-I have almost everything but a few of my crafts are not even started yet. I'm going to need till deadline time


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> holy smokes girls, how do you work so fast. I'm working at it, still sort of stalking cause I haven't found exactly what I wan't, have to face it that I probably won't.
> I am always worried that my victim already has what I send , or at least some of it. No way to really know.
> Does anyone else stress about such things or do you just go with it ?


If it is on their list than there is no need to stress about it. If they already have it than they probably want another or they would not have included it on their wishlist. Just have fun with it and enjoy. This time of year can be so stressful for a plethoria of reasons. The reaper exchange doesn't need to add to it. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all of our fantastic reapers here!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

X-Pired said:


> If it is on their list than there is no need to stress about it. If they already have it than they probably want another or they would not have included it on their wishlist. Just have fun with it and enjoy. This time of year can be so stressful for a plethoria of reasons. The reaper exchange doesn't need to add to it.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all of our fantastic reapers here!


I guess I was talking more about when their list says " I collect witches", or I collect snowmen" or im into NBC , if you collect things then most likely you already have a lot and no way to know what they already have. I just get it and decide if they have it then they have a spare if one gets broken lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I guess I was talking more about when their list says " I collect witches", or I collect snowmen" or im into NBC , if you collect things then most likely you already have a lot and no way to know what they already have. I just get it and decide if they have it then they have a spare if one gets broken lol


but if you collect, then you can always use a few more, right?  and I DO collect snowmen.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love snowmen too & even if something is a duplicate I'm OK with that.

My box should go out Tuesday when I go back to work.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm the kind of person who likes to have two of everything... just in case something happens to one. If someone already has one of something it gives them the chance to keep the best one and share the other. I collect the old Universal Monster houses, in the beginning I took whatever I found missing a figure ok, missing the COA well ok, a missing bat in the belfare Ok. As I found better ones I let the lesser one go. My problem is I realize that now that my son is gone I've no one to pass my collections on to, so I've pretty much stopped. After having to deal with his collections and he has many I don't want to leave my for someone to deal with. It's become time for me to self downsize. 

To answer your question my stress is, did we send something of quality. We do a lot of homemade, so we ponder is it good or does it look like a first grader did it. Next is did we send enough, I always feel like I need to add more to our box.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I feel better knowing everyone worries about the same things! I collect frogs and snowmen and it never bothers me to get a duplicate. Heck, sometimes I don't even realize I have it already  Is there a way to add to our list? I did mine and then saw that others made really comprehensive lists so I hope that mine was good enough. I am going to be making a few things and just really trying to have fun with this and make it as original as possible.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah you can add to your list or update it. just go to your post and push edit and add what you want. Usually then make a separate post just giving the heads up that you updated so your reaper knows to go check it out.

I didn't really update my list but I've added pictures to my pinterest to give a little more of an idea on some things.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Did some painting today. I hope this turns out!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

reaper gift shipping out today. 
Dear victim your list i came up with items i think you can totally use . 
I hope you like everything


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

are we posting a new photo thread or sharing on this one beth ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will start a new one. Kinda slipped up on that huh?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Picture thread up and running


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you Bethene for getting the picture thread started. I can hardly wait for pictures to be posted! I think that is my favorite part of the reaper exchange. 

Didn’t moonwitchkitty say that her victim should receive their reap today? Fingers crossed that we will have photos by days end! How sweet is that?!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

they should be getting their goodies today. At least that is what USPS says.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> they should be getting their goodies today. At least that is what USPS says.


I keep checking my front door just in case it’s for me. Does anyone else do this? 

This time of year, especially on Mondays, our mailman is often late. Any updates on tracking moonwitchkitty?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone is getting reaped today


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Someone is getting reaped today


You send such cool reaps Saki.Girl! I am looking forward to seeing what your lucky victim receives. 

I keep saying I can hardly wait for folks to start getting their reaps and posting photos but I know everyone is busy this time of year and that there is a lot going on with family, work, decorating, winter setting in, and the holidays in general. 

As for me, my daughter and her family from Florida are still here visiting. Plus, we are more swamped than usual at work right now, it must be the season. On top of it all, I fell down the stairs last night and broke my foot, but I promise my very special victim that I will ship by the deadline, hopefully, a bit sooner. I already have a couple of things in your box. 

How is everyone else coming along?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think this is the first time since I've been participating in any reaper that I've gotten my stuff mailed out before the deadline!

The box is sitting on my desk here at work, waiting for Miguel the UPS Guy to pick it up this afternoon!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Delivered someone has a reap waiting for them


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

X-Pired Sorry to hear about the broken foot... I fractured mine twice in less the 6 months, apparently didn't heal right the first time and refractured in the same stop after a slip on ice... not fun. Feel better. 

GOODNESS reaps arriving already. YIK we only got the last of our supplies today. double YIKS.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> X-Pired Sorry to hear about the broken foot... I fractured mine twice in less the 6 months, apparently didn't heal right the first time and refractured in the same stop after a slip on ice... not fun. Feel better.
> 
> GOODNESS reaps arriving already. YIK we only got the last of our supplies today. double YIKS.


you may want to go check your pouch just saying lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well Miguel picked up my Reapee's box this afternoon so it's on its way, should be there by the end of the week!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Status
Delivered
November 26, 2018 at 12:19 pm

Please check your PO BOX


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Status
> Delivered
> November 26, 2018 at 12:19 pm
> 
> Please check your PO BOX


Yes, yes, please check your PO Box so we can all see your reap. Looking forward to more pictures. 

Can hardly wait to see the goodies in store for your victim moonwitchkitty!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I think this is the first time since I've been participating in any reaper that I've gotten my stuff mailed out before the deadline!
> 
> The box is sitting on my desk here at work, waiting for Miguel the UPS Guy to pick it up this afternoon!!


wow, RCIAG!!!! i'm gonna have to be more careful in future when I make a list. When I said 'i like everything' I didnt' think anyone would send it!!! 

It is AMAZING!!! (I will get pics later--we have contractors coming in a few mins) but I LOVE it all! I am like a little kid...I don't care what I get as long as I get a lot of it. LOL. (my daddy used to say that) All the wonderful jacks and the skulls...I especiallyLOVE the tinyhand painted jacks. They are darling. I've already put out some of the winter stuff...I can't list everything right now but oh
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!

You are awesome!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been out running around today & almost forgot about the package! Glad you liked it all!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I've been out running around today & almost forgot about the package! Glad you liked it all!


oh, I really do!!! yer gonna laugh...I've been sitting here for 30 mins trying to figure out how the 'candle boxes' work...I mean like where do you put the candle and how does the light shine thru because they are thick material. Then I realized....ohhhhhhhhhhhh….they are boxes to GIVE candles in to other people. Lol. They are SOO cool and i'm gonna just put them under my tree empty coz I like the looks of them! 

My kids are coming unexpectedly in a couple hours so I had to put my treasure chest away...I promise to do pics and oohs by Monday. (I can't while the kids are here this weekend and we'll have to fight over me NOT giving my cool stuff to them. LOL).

thanks again...it is soooo awesome.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That was one reason I wanted to get the box out early since some of the stuff was things like empty boxes for presents for others.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally found the perfect box for all of my victims goodies!!! Should hopefully be sending out tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Finally found the perfect box for all of my victims goodies!!! Should hopefully be sending out tomorrow or Tuesday


I’m really excited for your lucky victim. Can hardly wait to see what they receive!

Where is everyone else at? Only six more days until the shipping deadline. Looking forward to packages arriving and pictures. Is anyone working on anything? 

I added another item to my victims box this past weekend. It will definitely ship by the deadline.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

very quite in here hope all are doing well . I know i have been very busy with Christmas stuff


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Same here, busy with Christmas & almost forgot to check in at all.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Someone should be getting reaped on Friday!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Someone should be getting reaped on Friday!!!


who yaaaa pics to come so cool oh maybe i am your victim


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Someone should be getting reaped on Friday!!!


Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I've hit a snag and I'm not sure how I need to handle it.... ugh. I might not be able to ship everything I had planned, shipping is 63 bucks. I'm rethinking and trying to rebox. I'm torn and upset.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I've hit a snag and I'm not sure how I need to handle it.... ugh. I might not be able to ship everything I had planned, shipping is 63 bucks. I'm rethinking and trying to rebox. I'm torn and upset.


I get that. Shipping has gotten crazy expensive. Can you par it down to the best of the best!? That’s so disappointing, I know. We plan and work hard to give the perfect reap and then get blindsided by shipping. Rats!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I've hit a snag and I'm not sure how I need to handle it.... ugh. I might not be able to ship everything I had planned, shipping is 63 bucks. I'm rethinking and trying to rebox. I'm torn and upset.


Oh i have done this last reaper cost me 65 for shipping . so been here on this


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I get that. Shipping has gotten crazy expensive. Can you par it down to the best of the best!? That’s so disappointing, I know. We plan and work hard to give the perfect reap and then get blindsided by shipping. Rats!


yep shipping is gone way up . me i usually just pay it cause i am like what will i do with this it was for my victim lol


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> yep shipping is gone way up . me i usually just pay it cause i am like what will i do with this it was for my victim lol


Me too Saki.Girl.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm lucky that I can ship through work's UPS which is a bit cheaper but yeah, it's like the lower prices on stuff then nail you with shipping or make it something like "FREE SHIPPING!!with$100purchase" or worse.

I just ordered some shelves from Wayfair & thankfully they had free shipping on purchases over $40. I made that with just one shelf at $90.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been there done that and I'm with you all on the shipping, even a card can get pricey. 10 days ago we had all our Krampus exchange cards returned to us for more postage to the tune of $3 for each card. We always add a little SWAG item in the card and this time it was a scant paper thin edge too thick. While I love everyone we exchange with nearly $4 per card was not happening. A quick rethink and violating the envelopes to get the offending thickness out we were back on track. But it still was frustrating. 

There is a bit of a discount if you happen to have an eBay account and are a seller, you can use their web site to pre-pay for shipping but even then it's still expensive. The other thing that might help is shipping in two smaller boxes. USPS charges MORE for what they call oversized boxes, you'd be amazed how small oversized boxes can be to them. Over the past year Frog has found shipping in 2 or more smaller priority boxes was cheaper then one big box. 

Another thought for the future is to find items online and have them shipped to your victim directly. A few places still have free or cheap shipping. I have received a few reaper gifts this way. I recall one coming from Amazon with this comment printed on the shipping receipt from my reaper.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

A bit of a mystery here in today's mail...I received a small package from China addressed to "Danesha Smith" (not my name) but with my address. I thought maybe a mix up with the shipper and is from my secret reaper? If not, then a very strange mix up somewhere along the line! Oh I should probably say what's in the package (we decided since it was addressed to our house, we could open it to see if we could solve the mystery). It's a cute little Santa hat  Anyway, not sure how the mystery person could answer this without giving away who they are - maybe go through Bethene? I do love a mystery


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

If you have heavy items, it usually works out cheaper to use the USPS priority mail flat rate boxes. You also get free tracking that way, too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Shipping has gone way up. I have done the several smaller boxes route..as well as just paid for the higher price with a grimace....I am willing to keep a persons victim closer to them if they need to..


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Is today the shipping deadline? Hopefully more reaps will arrive this week and lots of photos posted!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Someone is getting reaped! Put my victim's box in the mail today. It should arrive in 2-3 days ?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was at the post office at 11:30 last night (hooray for self-serve kiosks!) but I made the deadline! 
If the USPS can be believed, their elves will be paying someone a visit on Friday!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I too made the deadline! Looking forward to seeing the reaps this week!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My package went out today and will be arriving by next Thurs or Fri.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi all. I am leaving tomorrow morning and won't be back until after the first of the year. I will be offline while I am away. I want to wish all of you a fantastic Christmas and the most wonderful New Year. Thank you for sharing in the fun of the Holiday Reaper!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG,

i am so sorry that i haven't posted pics but we've been in sort of an extraordinary position lately. My son was sick two weeks ago and I had to be in his state to help with his kids (young ones, no partner to help him)...I got back home and thought everything would be smooth sailing for a while. But he texted me yesterday morning and said he was on his way to the emergency room with a high fever. So...I'm back in Massachusetts with the grandkids. And, honestly, i don't know when I will be home again.

I do so love everything...some things are already put out for me to love. 
Please do forgive...I will post pics if i ever get back home.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Having a GRRRRR moment. Sent my Package last Friday. Tracking had it arriving by 8pm Monday... Tracking has changed to in Transit since MONDAY with no further updates. With what they charge now for shipping they should be more reliable and give me an idea of at least where in it's journey the package is not just it's in transit. So much for shipping priority.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hope you got my pm Kloey74, love all my stuff, pics in the pic thread!


----------

